# Shift3R 2.1



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

I am getting a hang of custom ROMs so please be patient. I am currently running r3blurr3d v2.0, do I need to wipe everything data factory reset and all to start running shift3r 2.1? Im pretty sure I have read that I can just do cache and dalvik wipe, but I want to verify first. Thank you for your help!


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

As long as you are already on 2.0... You can just Wipe Cache and Dalvik when Updating to ANY TPaK.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Quick reply! Thank you. As a true man, I didn't look for the answer, as my wife always says. First time running customs and im glad im running yours. Seems to have attracted a lot if people that enjoy this and support others. Bad a55. Thanks again!


----------

